
Startups Are Becoming Dumb and Hard - imartin2k
https://thealeph.com/articles/2018/12/startups-strategy-complex-hard/
======
qnsi
Can someone recommend me more articles like this? Skeptical of new startups. I
am a college student in Europe and I would love one day to start a startup,
but I am afraid I missed the good window for starting one, and that the era is
sadly over. (Internet is old, mobile 10 years old, I am AI sceptic)

Some interesting articles connected:
[https://news.crunchbase.com/news/venture-capital-
peaked/](https://news.crunchbase.com/news/venture-capital-peaked/)
[http://reactionwheel.net/2015/10/the-deployment-
age.html](http://reactionwheel.net/2015/10/the-deployment-age.html)

~~~
HillRat
The era of low-hanging digitized fruit and dumb hot money may be over, but
there will always be a market for innovation. What’s changing is that in
complex, relatively slower, markets, what will be rewarded is the ability to
transform experience and knowledge into new solutions. (There’s a reason that
the median age for successful entrepreneurs is in the mid-forties.)

What I would recommend is building a career that rapidly exposes you to a
large number of industries at a relatively strategic or operational level,
then focus in on an industry you find compelling. The tacit knowledge you
develop there will help you find wicked problems endemic to that area, and
hence develop solutions that can be operationalized.

------
electic
I actually tried to read this article but gave up. The scroll jacking on the
site made it incredible difficult to read because when you scroll, the
paragraph you want to read, is unnaturally scrolled of the page.

